# Horse Shopping Scotland



## thistledonicely (6 May 2016)

Hello,

Does anyone have any recommendations of reputable dealers/sellers.  I'm based outside of Edinburgh but can travel, ideally I'd like to try any horse a couple of times so distance needs to be within reason.  Feel free to PM good/bad stories.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jnhuk (6 May 2016)

Highly recommend Lohoars near st Andrews - Drumcarrow


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (7 May 2016)

Avonmill equestrian seem to do very well, very few bad reviews that I have heard.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 May 2016)

Might be worth checking out the Dodgy Dealer page on FB as they have experiences of certain Scottish dealers on there.


----------



## JennBags (7 May 2016)

Measles on here has a very good reputation, I had some correspondence with her when I was looking for a horse and she was very helpful.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (13 May 2016)

Was also going to say Avonmill.


----------



## adamntitch (17 May 2016)

Murray bain often has horses for sale he's long niddrie way


----------



## dibbin (17 May 2016)

I've heard nothing but good things about Avonmill and Drumcarrow. Andrew Hamilton quite often has horses for sale as well.


----------



## smurf (19 May 2016)

I have just been through a rather painful 3 month search for a horse. Looked at a lot of different yards. Ditto Avonmill being great but did not happen to have what I was looking for (was rather specific) ended up buying from Louise Morrison at faraway ( 07886767033) Whole experience was brilliant. I even left horse there for a couple of weeks as she was coming down so delivery was added in. Great vet up there too.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (19 May 2016)

Hi Smurf - where abouts is Louise Morrison based? Does she have a particular type which she sells (as you were looking for something rather specific). I am on active search for new horse so any info is welcome.


----------



## smurf (21 May 2016)

She is near Aberdeen. She sells all sorts. I just heard on the grape vine that a particular horse was for sale and that the owner had sent it to her to be sold.  So it was more a specific horse that made me go. But the whole experience was 100% positive. I have bought through many dealers over the years but Louise really cares about having a happy customer.  She originally said she had two that may suit me but once we had chatted more she was very open that the second horse could be sharp and was not for me. Most dealers would have sat me on it anyway !

When I called the vet to arrange a vetting his exact words were "There are some dealers I would caution someone from outside this area about buying from but Louise is a very genuine girl and we would highly recommend her". Not often a vet will say that.


----------



## onemoretime (7 June 2016)

smurf said:



			She is near Aberdeen. She sells all sorts. I just heard on the grape vine that a particular horse was for sale and that the owner had sent it to her to be sold.  So it was more a specific horse that made me go. But the whole experience was 100% positive. I have bought through many dealers over the years but Louise really cares about having a happy customer.  She originally said she had two that may suit me but once we had chatted more she was very open that the second horse could be sharp and was not for me. Most dealers would have sat me on it anyway !

When I called the vet to arrange a vetting his exact words were "There are some dealers I would caution someone from outside this area about buying from but Louise is a very genuine girl and we would highly recommend her". Not often a vet will say that.
		
Click to expand...

  I can guess who they were talking about!!


----------



## onemoretime (7 June 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			Might be worth checking out the Dodgy Dealer page on FB as they have experiences of certain Scottish dealers on there.
		
Click to expand...

  Excellent advice!!


----------



## thistledonicely (2 September 2016)

Hi - thanks everyone for the suggestions!  Unfortunately I'm still looking... there's not a lot on market over the summer.  A lot of yards haven't had what I'm looking for   And the two horses I have liked both failed the vetting   Has anyone had any experience of Westwood in Ayr?  Feel free to PM - I've not heard much about them.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (2 September 2016)

Remind me what you are looking for thistledonicely - two weeks ago I was offered a gelding who had done everything and I would have been interested as I trust the lady who competes and teaches locally..but of course I bought my mare so stable space taken.


----------



## thistledonicely (3 September 2016)

Thanks Midlifcrisis - I'm looking for 14.5-15.1hh sensible-headed, know it's job type to hack, school at home and RC activities.  Happy to load, travel and nothing too sharp or spooky.  I prefer mares but would consider a gelding, 6-12yrs. A kind, knowledgeable home awaits!


----------



## smurf (6 September 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/lm.equestrian

Couple of really nice Connemara mares for sale, 'Prada' and 'Hannah' 
I bought from Louise and since took two friends there who both bought and we are all very happy with our purchases.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (6 September 2016)

Apologies for delay - the gelding meets your requirements for riding skills but out of the age and height requirement--15 years and over 15.2...the search continues....


----------

